# Inverters



## Smiler9 (Mar 8, 2011)

Can I run a inverter to power all the sockets in a bessacarr e435 and just use 1thing at a time please help me haha


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

I plug 3pin in to inverter and other end in to hook-up point

then plug away phone chargers tongs (wifes) up to limit of inverter
sure get funny looks "hooking up when no hook up is available :wink:


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

If you have any appliances such as a fridge / freezer that switch automatically to the 220v circuit when they detect a mains current, then you need to ensure that these are set to manual so that they do not drain the leisure battery. You also need to ensure that the battery charger is not switched on. There's a lot of previous discussions about this topic on the forum.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

As above post, we have a large battery bank and can connect our EHU lead to its output (with fridge turned to gas and charger and hab aircon turned off)


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Smiler9 I have reported the thread only so that a mod will move it to a more appropriate section as this place is for assembling FAQs


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Have our inverter on an auto change over so if on hookup it uses power from there, if just stopped with no hookup can use the inverter.
Clive-mott did a diagram for this on this forum (can't find it just now) but I used a simpler system which works.

Martin, GM6VXB


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

gm6vxb said:


> Clive-mott did a diagram for this on this forum (can't find it just now) but I used a simpler system which works.


Diagram here


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

gm6vxb said:


> Have our inverter on an auto change over so if on hookup it uses power from there, if just stopped with no hookup can use the inverter.
> Clive-mott did a diagram for this on this forum (can't find it just now) but I used a simpler system which works.
> 
> Martin, GM6VXB


It's in my signature "solar panel and auto inverter"

Starts here http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-903660.html#903660


----------

